
Useful Things You Can Do with CURL - mgdo
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/get-curly-10-useful-things-can-curl/
======
AdamSC1
As someone who is new(ish) to Linux systems I found this pretty useful - was a
bit surprised to see cURL used for some of the network stuff like checking
external IP and pinging sites.

Not sure there is any clear indication as to the advantages or disadvantages
of something like using cURL for ping rather than just using ping? Unless the
other was just trying to show flexibility and I missed the point.

